# Pulled Pork - Yukon Gold Breakfast Stack!



## civilsmoker (Mar 24, 2020)

Well working at home has its benefits and promotes time to make new "meat creations"  I call this one the "Pulled Pork - Yukon Gold Breakfast Stack"!  It will become a standard meat treat from now on!

Started with some pulled pork,  shredded Yukon gold (cold water soaked & drained), onions, diced red pepper,  tomato, green onion, bbq sauce, hot sauce & S&P.







S&P Yukons in a classic olive wet CI pan with a slice of butter in the center.  I cooked this covered on mid low heat.






Once the bottom was seared nice, I flipped and cooked covered again til  new bottom was starting to sear.






Searing the tomato and sliced onions in classic olive






flipped the tomatoes and layered pulled pork, shredded cheese (spur of the moment add), bbq & hot sauce, then covered a few minutes then was placed over the searing Yukon's in the CI.






Once the Yukon's were toasty and the pulled pork was nice and warm it was plated with the tomatoes.






It was then finished with two sunny side up S&P eggs with green onions to complete the stack!






Cutting into the stack to create pure MONEY!






Flowing money is pure magic!






and finally a composite view of the  Pulled Pork - Yukon Gold Breakfast Stack!


----------



## desertlites (Mar 24, 2020)

Yummm!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 24, 2020)

Beautiful, just plain friggin' beautiful! Like, RAY


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 24, 2020)

Damn Civil that is one nice plate!

LIKE!

John


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 24, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful, just plain friggin' beautiful! Like, RAY


As soon as I saw it I knew you would love that...what a breakfast huh?

John


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice . My kind of meal morning noon or night .


----------



## Johnny Ray (Mar 24, 2020)

Nice! I could eat a bunch of plates of that without breaking a sweat.

Johnny Ray


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 24, 2020)

desertlites said:


> Yummm!


Thanks desert!  It was a tasty treat for sure!



sawhorseray said:


> Beautiful, just plain friggin' beautiful! Like, RAY


Thanks Ray!  Proof that pulled pork can be gourmet! The flavors play very nice together! 



Smokin' in AZ said:


> Damn Civil that is one nice plate!
> 
> LIKE!
> 
> John


Thanks John!  With all the "dark clouds" going on right now I thought a little on the sunny side was in order!



chopsaw said:


> Very nice . My kind of meal morning noon or night .


Chop, I fully agree with you on having this any time of day!  It reminded me of a southern version of a Korean Bibimbap...Just a nice harmony of flavor and texture!



Johnny Ray said:


> Nice! I could eat a bunch of plates of that without breaking a sweat.
> 
> Johnny Ray


Thanks Johnny!  I will admit, I broke a sweat.....LOL  My wife just looked an me and shook her head....


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 24, 2020)

kruizer


 Central PA Cowboy


 buzzy
 thanks for the likes, they are much appreciated!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 24, 2020)

Ok the encore.....pulled pork chili verde enchilada dinner plate = in a happy place now.....


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 24, 2020)

RiversideSm0ker


 mike243
  thanks for the likes!


----------



## xray (Mar 24, 2020)

I love it, that egg looks perfect!

Like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 24, 2020)

xray said:


> I love it, that egg looks perfect!
> 
> Like!



Thanks XR!  The yoke flavor mixed with the pork and bbq/hot sauce was an unexpected surprise. It was like sitting on the beach with toes in the sand on a tropical island!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 24, 2020)

texomakid
  thanks for the likes!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 24, 2020)

Looks delicious!


----------



## Ishi (Mar 25, 2020)

I’d eat that real fast!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 25, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Looks delicious!


Thanks Inkbird!




Ishi said:


> I’d eat that real fast!



Thanks Ishi, yea it didn't last long!



 bertman


 Smokin' in AZ
 thanks for the likes!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 25, 2020)

With all the current going ons these days I wanted to keep a little variety to the pulled pork tonight....

Korean  pork stack!






The stack: rice, cabbage mix, pulled pork, dressed with a spicy bbq sauce, yum yum sauce, hot sauce, green onion, sseeds!





All I can say is pulled pork was made for this!!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 30, 2020)

that-guy
 thanks for the like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 31, 2020)

Jabiru
 thanks for the like, it is much appreciated!


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 19, 2020)

Civil not sure how I missed this!!! Man so much goodness in one post! The breakfast looks delcious and the plating pic was beautiful. The enchiladas and then Korean were spot on  too! 3 culture cuisines in one post. I’d have put this on the carousel for sure!!


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 19, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Civil not sure how I missed this!!! Man so much goodness in one post! The breakfast looks delcious and the plating pic was beautiful. The enchiladas and then Korean were spot on  too! 3 culture cuisines in one post. I’d have put this on the carousel for sure!!



Thanks jcam!  was just hoping to showcase how pulled pork “CAN” be used in many other ways!

Oh and one more for ya.....this time with bao buns as they are a perfect vehicle for the pork, along with a peanut sauce dressed slaw.










Bao buns are just something my wife decided to try and bam bam the are just awesome fresh out of the bamboo streamer!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 17, 2020)

Dang, I'm late to the party but it all looks fantastic! 

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (May 20, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Dang, I'm late to the party but it all looks fantastic!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks Ryan, better late than not!  It was a fun party for sure!  Just wanted to try pulled pork other than a bbq sammie!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 5, 2020)

whistlepig
 thanks for the like!


----------

